# New section proposal



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

THe sex section gets allot of people with real significante problems in the bedroom others seem to be looking for ways to spice it up. 

At times it seems like there should be a "spice it up section" that would cater to some of the more 

Perhaps this is outside the intended purpose of the site.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A good thought T but we also try and keep the number of forums at a manageable level. I think the sex in marriage forum is recognized as a place to both discuss concerns and offer suggestions to spice it up. Finding ways for couples to spice up the sex life and improve the marriage are certainly within the purpose of the site. We do ask that forum guidelines are followed in discussions of sex.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and can totally understand. 

Sometimes i feel guitly asking how i can get things better when others are stuggling to get their sex life out of the toilet. I guess it gives some the abililtyto see it could be alot worse or to show others it doesn't have to be that way. 

Anyway, thanks for you thoughts.


----------

